# Walnut Backsaw Till



## ChrisStef (Feb 23, 2016)

I just finished up a new home for my backsaws. Its made from walnut with birch ply backing. Hand cut dovetail joinery. Shellac and wax finish. 

Shop projects really help me to hone in my joinery skills and my dovetails need some work. I need more consistency on the left leaning cuts. All in all, not too bad for a basement hack lol.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 12


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 23, 2016)

Very nice job Chris

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 23, 2016)

Well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 23, 2016)

Looks super to me. Great project well done
Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 23, 2016)

Wow....that is nice!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 24, 2016)

Nice work and design, and saws!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Valk (Mar 5, 2016)

Beautiful. I love walnut.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Mar 8, 2016)

That's awesome. I was just thinking today about needing a case for my saws. This is a great design 


ChrisStef said:


> I just finished up a new home for my backsaws. Its made from walnut with birch ply backing. Hand cut dovetail joinery. Shellac and wax finish.
> 
> Shop projects really help me to hone in my joinery skills and my dovetails need some work. I need more consistency on the left leaning cuts. All in all, not too bad for a basement hack lol.
> 
> ...


ats


----------

